# Maurice Roberts Lecture on Turretin?



## RamistThomist (Nov 12, 2016)

I am having trouble locating this lecture. Who here has a copy of it?

https://www.monergism.com/taxonomy/term/32183/contact (should be at the bottom of the page)


----------



## mossy (Nov 12, 2016)

http://www.bible-sermons.org.uk/audio-sermons/1876-the-theology-of-francis-turretin/

Try this. 
Terry


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 12, 2016)

THanks. THat worked.


----------

